# coretemp zeigt nur cpu an (keine kerne einzeln)



## DarkMo (4. November 2009)

ich hatte mir mal cortemp organisiert um zu lunzen, was der dicke so treibt ^^ ich hab nen ph2 920 - also 4kerner mit je 2,8ghz. sollte cortemp da nich 4 kerne anzeigen? bei mir zeigt er nur cpu#0 an mit 41° grade.

oben gibts noch "Select CPU" und das select teil is ausgegraut. dahinter steht das er "4 Core(s)" hat und noch "4 Thread(s)". nun dacht ich aber, auf bildern hier schon zu jedem kern einzeln ne temp gesehen zu haben. ach ich lad au ma eins hoch eben ... jut, is im anhang.

kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## DarkMo (6. November 2009)

keiner ne idee? oder is das normal, das er nur die cpu als ganzes anzeigt und nicht die kerne einzeln? ^^ kann ja auch sein, das ich da quatsch "fordere".


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (19. November 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab nen PhenomII 940 BE. Auch bei mir wird nur die gesamte CPU-Temperatur angezeigt. Bei meinem alten Athlon X2 6000+ hat er jeden Kern einzeln angezeigt. Ich geh also mal davon aus, daß es normal ist, daß beim PhII nur der Gesamt-Wert angezeigt wird. Warum das so ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen


----------



## DarkMo (22. November 2009)

öhö, oki. dann dank ich dir mal für die antwort


----------



## Bu11et (23. November 2009)

Hast du die neueste/richtige Version von Core Temp? Welches Betriebssystem hast du (32 BIT oder 64 BIT)?
Ansonsten kann ich HW Monitor:
HWMonitor - Freeware - Download.CHIP.eu
oder Realtemp:
Real Temp Version 3.00 erschienen - Tool, Temperaturen, Intel
 empfehlen.


----------



## DarkMo (23. November 2009)

laut dem pic isses 0.99.5 und das pic is ausm xp 32 bit. win 7 (64) hab ich noch garnich geschaut. aber werd mal die 2 dingsens da von dir anschauen. oki, HWMonitor funzt unter xp zumindest schonmal schon gut - also ich seh alle 4 kerne einzeln


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (24. November 2009)

Auf der CoreTemp HP steht übrigens noch folgendes:



> **CPU Temp is because the Phenom\Opteron (K10) have only one sensor per package, meaning there is only one reading per processor


 
Core Temp - How it works


----------



## DarkMo (24. November 2009)

alles klar, also bringt selbst die anzeige vom hw-monitor nix, da es den einen sensorwert einfach 4ma darstellt oder? ^^


----------



## Great-Cthulhu (25. November 2009)

Ja, das vermute ich auch 
Also mit Everest hab ich auf allen 4 Kernen immer die gleiche Temperatur, könnte also wirklich möglich sein...


----------

